# Chevrolet : S-10 1988 CHEVY S10 ALL NEW ELECTRIC VEHICLE TRUCK E.V .



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $10,250.00*
End Date: Monday May-18-2009 19:15:24 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $10,250.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

